# who else has to re-read sentences again and again.



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

For many years I've had difficulty reading. Not because I don't understand english properly but because it's either I don't remember properly the sentence I last read which makes me feel like I have to re-read the sentence because I just don't remember if I read each word in the sentence. Or it feels like my mind isn't processing the meaning of the sentence properly which makes me have to re-read the sentence perhaps 3 or 4 times to finally 'get' what was just written. It sometimes turns into me just pronouncing each word as if I was pronouncing a list of words so that my mind can process the meaning of the word so that I won't forget what I just read. This makes reading one page of writing very frustrating and it takes far longer than it should. This happens with fiction books mainly, most other things I can read easily. I think perhaps I just never learned to read fiction correctly.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I do this 
It makes me feel dumb as I can't learn any thing let alone understand it .


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

jimity said:


> This happens with fiction books mainly, most other things I can read easily. I think perhaps I just never learned to read fiction correctly.


So if you had a textbook, for instance, or a lengthy article to read, does it not happen at all? Ive dealt with this, just want to see if it's similar. What about lists of instructions given verbally?


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

I do this because my mind goes off on tangents. I don't read fiction. So, it's hard to read non-fiction without wanting to be sure all my questions are answered. I write them in the margins.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

OP, that sounds a bit like OCD...


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

altghost said:


> So if you had a textbook, for instance, or a lengthy article to read, does it not happen at all? Ive dealt with this, just want to see if it's similar. What about lists of instructions given verbally?


Not usually. I can't explain why. List of intructions verbally I have no real problem either.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Me. I can read a book and forget it within a few days. It's terrible.


----------



## Boulder257 (May 9, 2013)

Yes! I do this all of the time!


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I can read just fine but when it comes to processing the information... I do have to look over it more than a few times first before I understand it fully.


----------



## danielhermanson (Nov 23, 2014)

It seems like you are having problems concentrating on the task you are doing, in your case reading. This can have multiple causes but one great solution is to train your brain on how to improve memory capacity. There are numerous apps on mobile phones and on the web specially designed for this purpose, just do some research on this topic and you will find loads of solutions. I have installed on my smartphone 2 apps that I use every day for keeping my mind in good shape.

To better understand what I am talking about, one of the app is about looking at different shapes and colors that appears for 3 seconds on the screen and trying to remember their position and shape. This is one example but the app is much complex, but you get the idea.

Also if you don't like smartphones, you can read and memorize small sentences or poems and repeat them every day. Our brain is just like our muscles, it needs consistent training.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Boertjie said:


> OP, that sounds a bit like OCD...


It does, and I sometimes I get stuck doing that, too. Not because I have a hard time reading, but because I get this OCD-ish feeling about wether I read the sentence correctly or not. I'll read it over and over again until I'm positive that I've read it correctly and understood it properly. Sometimes I never get the satisfied feeling, so I have to force myself to move on anyway(and it always gives me this little suffocating feeling in my throat for a while).

Also, I've noticed that I've started re-reading sentences sometimes, because of _distraction_, over the past few years. I think it's because my depression affects my ability to concentrate. I'll be reading, and all of a sudden I realize that I'm reading while thinking about something else, so I have to go back to re-read the page again. Highly annoying.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yea i do this...my mind wanders tho. So i'll re-read it a couple of times. I also do it when i don't comprehend what it's saying right away or when I'm trying to figure out how to respond to it.


----------

